# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  jumbo plakat na V. Holjevca - SLIKA!!!

## hrčkić

Evo, upravo sam ga vidjela na putu na posao - suuupppeeeer je, o glavnim likovima da ne pričam!   :Heart:  
Čini mi se da baš pogađa "u  sridu" i možda napokon potakne mnoge mlade mame da posumnjaju u ispravnost stavova okoline koji su tako često štetni za dojenje te poduzmu nešto kako bi se educirale i obranile od okoline koja ne daje podršku i pomoć.

----------


## deedee

Predivan je!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

ja onuda ne prolazim - šta je na plakatu?

----------


## Audrey

Vidjela i ja na Vukovarskoj (ako mislite na plakat mame koja doji i ono 99% žena može dojiti)  :D . I baš mi je super što kao 'dojenče' nije odabrana mala beba, već pravi veliki dečko!

----------


## apricot

Je, taj plakat.
Ima ga na puno lokacija u Zagrebu.
A neka se ponosni model sam javi na ovom topicu   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

Ako bi ga netko fotkao pa stavio na net (za nas koji nisu iz Zg), bilo bi to super!    :Wink:

----------


## Mukica

evo lokacija na kojima mozete vidjeti Rodin jumbo plakat u Zg i sirom RH:

*ZAGREB*
HEINZELOVA - NOVA BRANIMIROVA 
HRVATSKE BRATSKE ZAJEDNICE - VUKOVARSKA 
MAGAZINSKA - DOM SPORTOVA 
SLAVONSKA AVENIJA - KRUGE 
STARA velikogorička CESTA 
VUKOVARSKA - OD SAVSKE DO TREŠNJEVAČKOG TRGA 

*VARAŽDIN* - STARČEVIĆEVA 

*ČAKOVEC* - SVETOJELENSKA - GLOBETKOVA 

*OSIJEK* - ČEPINSKA CESTA - AERODROM 

*VINKOVCI* - AUTOBUSNI KOLODVOR - KOD HEBRANGOVE 

*PULA* - VODNJANSKA 

*RIJEKA*
KREŠIMIROVA - POŠTA 2 - KRIŽANJE 
SUŠAK - KOD TEHNIČKOG PREGLEDA 

*SPLIT*
DOMOVINSKOG RATA - OD DUBROVAČKE DO SOLINSKE 
POLJIČKA CESTA - MERTOJAK 
STARO HAJDUKOVO IGRALIŠTE 

*ZADAR* - STARČEVIĆEVA - AUTOBUSNI KOLODVOR 

*DUBROVNIK* - GRUŽ - SOLSKA BAZA

----------


## Mukica

evo, za sve koji ga mozda nece vidjeti
Zagreb - krizanje Vukovarske i HBZ

----------


## Felix

ne vidim sliku, mukice!
ja cu samo reci da su modeli preprekrasni, ne mogu ih se nagledati dok sjedim u autu i cekam semafor   :Love:

----------


## Mukica

popravila sam - stalno zaborvim da fotki ne da linkat  :Rolling Eyes:  
stavila sam na babababies. jel sad vidis?

----------


## yasmin

je vidi se, super je

predivna fotka

modeli za 5 a i fotograf...sve naši dragi zpb-ići 05  :Klap:

----------


## Honey

Fotka je divna   :Heart:

----------


## makka

prekrasna je slika, modeli su  :Love:

----------


## bubimira

PREKRAŠNO!!!!
Modelima   :Love:

----------


## momze

Prekrasno! Mommy....  :Heart:

----------


## cekana

:D

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## buby

8) je cicoljubac
mommy  :Kiss:

----------


## babyiris

Jučer kad smo se vozile u grad, moja curica kaže: "Gej(pogledaj), beba!", a baš smo prošle. Kad sam se opet vozila prema Čakovcu, skužimo čemu je riječ!

Bravo!!!!!

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> Je, taj plakat.
> Ima ga na puno lokacija u Zagrebu.
> A neka se ponosni model sam javi na ovom topicu


Ponosni model se javlja   :Grin:  
Predivno mi je koliko ljudi je zapazilo plakat i što nas ima i na više lokacija od ovih 6 nabrojanih. Drago mi je da vam se sviđa, slikao nas je muž od josie, a dizajn je by anek.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ajme, mommy, cmoljim od ganuća, preprepresavršeni ste!  :Heart:  

Koliko ljubavi i ljepote u jednoj slici...Slika doista govori tisuću riječi.  :Love:

----------


## MARCY

Super! :D

----------


## ninet

Hihihihi pa reci da mi Bosanke (s naglaskom na "mi")  nismo najljepse zene.  :Grin:

----------


## kloklo

Totalni raznjež, diiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiivno   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

> mama_jos_malo
> 
> 
> 
> Joined: 15 Nov 2004
> Posts: 253
> Location: Zagreb
>  Posted: Mon Oct 09, 2006 13:51:14    Post subject: 99 % žena može dojiti-Jumbo Plakat     
> 
> ...

----------


## lucky day

oh, preeeeegeeenijalno!!!
mp, prekrasni ste...
i bas mi je drago da je zpb-ic na plakatu... 
jednim udarcem se promovira i dojenje i 'produzeno' dojenje :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Prekrasni ste  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Predivno!!! Čestitke prelijepim manekenima!!  :D 
Cvatem! (smajlić kojem cvjetići izlaze na uši)

----------


## Nera

Divno!
A i na Maji ste bili sjajni.  :D

----------


## bobaibeba

:Heart:   pre-preslatko!!!
A Arpad je pravi mali cukrić!

----------


## NanoiBeba

konačno sam ga i ja vidjela - u prirodi je još ljepši.

----------


## tatek

> konačno sam ga i ja vidjela - u prirodi je još ljepši.


Pridruzujem se cestitkama udruzi i modelima, a htio bih pohvaliti i ono sto dosad bas i niste - zaista dobar dizajn plakata, nit sladunjav nit previse agitatorski i agresivan vec ODMJEREN, a to je za mene najveci uspjeh kod takvih reklamnih stvari. 

Bravo Anek!!!  :D

----------


## Mony

Cak i ovako malena slicica na netu me raznjezila, a plakat skoro rasplako   :Heart:  

(iako nisam imala srecu da sam stajala na semaforu i divila se malo dulje vrijeme   :Wink:   )

Supeeer mommy!!!   :Klap:

----------


## tanjads

Vidjela i ja. Mommmy, krasni ste oboje! Malac ti je totalni cooler. :D

----------


## apricot

> Pridruzujem se cestitkama udruzi i modelima, a htio bih pohvaliti i ono sto dosad bas i niste - zaista dobar dizajn plakata, nit sladunjav nit previse agitatorski i agresivan vec ODMJEREN, a to je za mene najveci uspjeh kod takvih reklamnih stvari. 
> 
> Bravo Anek!!!  :D


Onda ne smijemo zaboraviti ni fenomenalnog fotografa, muža naše josie!

Svima koji su sudjelovali u realizaciji   :Heart:

----------


## irenask

Prekrasno
odlično
bravo

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Bravo mami i bravo velikom dečku!!!!!!!!!!
Super je, genijalno!  :Dancing Fever:  
A zakaj nema plakata u Sisku?! :/ 
I zanima me zakaj rode malo ne krenu svojim kojekakvim radionicama i put Siska, mi smo mali grad al nas puno toga zanima i baš bih voljela kad bi svoje djelovanje i na nas proširile....ako kako i ja mogu pomići tu sam....i ja bih rado sa svojim detetom koje se obožava slikat drage volje ispozirala ak budete još kakvu akciju imale i ak budete trebale modele :D 
I moram napomenut kak mi je izuzetno drago kaj ste krenule u medije s promocijom dojenja jer mene ljudi još uvijek gledaju ko nekog frika  :/ jer dojim svoju 10-o mjesečnu princezu...i stalno moram ljudima objašnjavat i pojašnjavat i na neki način se opravdavat (baš je to tužno)  :Crying or Very sad:  ....imala sam i jako neugodnio iskustvo s osobljem u bolnici gdje mi je nedavo curica bila i ja s njom radi dojenja... sve su me sestre pa čak i pedijatrice u čudu gledale kaj dojim da to i tak više nema svrhu?! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
 :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snorki

daj zeno, rodi jos koje dijete  :Naklon:  
stvarno ste prelijepi  :Saint:

----------


## kinder

prelijepi ste!

----------


## anchie76

> Bravo mami i bravo velikom dečku!!!!!!!!!!
> Super je, genijalno!  
> A zakaj nema plakata u Sisku?! :/ 
> I zanima me zakaj rode malo ne krenu svojim kojekakvim radionicama i put Siska, mi smo mali grad al nas puno toga zanima i baš bih voljela kad bi svoje djelovanje i na nas proširile....ako kako i ja mogu pomići tu sam....i ja bih rado sa svojim detetom koje se obožava slikat drage volje ispozirala ak budete još kakvu akciju imale i ak budete trebale modele :D 
> I moram napomenut kak mi je izuzetno drago kaj ste krenule u medije s promocijom dojenja jer mene ljudi još uvijek gledaju ko nekog frika  :/ jer dojim svoju 10-o mjesečnu princezu...i stalno moram ljudima objašnjavat i pojašnjavat i na neki način se opravdavat (baš je to tužno)  ....imala sam i jako neugodnio iskustvo s osobljem u bolnici gdje mi je nedavo curica bila i ja s njom radi dojenja... sve su me sestre pa čak i pedijatrice u čudu gledale kaj dojim da to i tak više nema svrhu?! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


Udruga RODA je tamo gdje su njeni clanovi   :Wink:  .  

Do prije par godina nismo imali ni RODU u Slavoniji niti Sjevernoj Hr.  RODA je tada bila samo u par gradova. Koliko znam nemamo clanova iz Siska.  Tako da ukoliko imas volje pokrenuti Sisak, vrlo si nam dobro dosla.  Uclani se i pokreni vase podrucje  :D

----------


## slava

> sve su me sestre pa čak i pedijatrice u čudu gledale kaj dojim da to i tak više nema svrhu?! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


Zato je mene naša pedica danas ugodno iznenadila. Bili mi na redovnoj kontroli s 9 mj, a ona se tako oduševila što još dojimo. Najjači komentar je bio kad je pitala krećem li raditi nakon što navrši godinu, jer da bi baš bilo dobro da nastavi intenzivno dojiti i nakon godinu dana. Znam da bi to trebalo biti normalno, ali nisam znala da je toliko prodojeća, pa sa se zato iznenadila.

Inače, plakat je zaista prekrasan, raznježila sam se kad sam ga vidjela.  :Zaljubljen: 
Šteta da ga nema i u manjim gradovima.

----------


## Marina i Gašina mama

Thnx Anchie76, evo sad sam još na poslu nekaj zgotavljam a čim završim, nadam se da bu to danas, idem se učlanit i pokrećem Sisak da bude rodica i po mome gradu i da ove needucirane izeduciramo..... :D   :Laughing:

----------


## stray_cat

plakat izgleda milion puta uvjerljivije od slikice ovdje, nekako je zivlji

mats je ostao bez teksta kad je vidio koliko se ovdje ljudi trude oko dojenja i edukacije neukih na temu dojenja

----------


## stray_cat

p.s. da li smijem poslati slikicu svojoj teti s laktacije?

----------


## Irchi

tek sam sad vidjela. Predivno i genijalno.  :Love:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> p.s. da li smijem poslati slikicu svojoj teti s laktacije?


Da smiješ... Moraš   :Grin:  
Hvala svima na pozitivnom feedbacku!

----------


## anchie76

> Thnx Anchie76, evo sad sam još na poslu nekaj zgotavljam a čim završim, nadam se da bu to danas, idem se učlanit i pokrećem Sisak da bude rodica i po mome gradu i da ove needucirane izeduciramo..... :D


Bravo Marina mama!!  That's the spirit  :D

----------


## wewa

predivno!  :Heart:

----------


## talia7

Opasan je za promet .... tako je savršen i predivan. Ja sam se jučer zablesila čekajući da se uključim u promet (.... tamo ispod rotora) sve dok mi nisu počeli trubiti iza mene. 
Oboje ste tako savršeni   :Kiss:  
jedva čekam da budem mama   :Smile:

----------


## Goge

Prelijepi ste!!!!!!!!!!! .... a mali "maneken" jako liči na moga sina tako da još emotivnije doživljavam tu sliku. Inače, sve je savršeno, mislim da je ljepota dojenja i povezanost majke i djeteta prikazana na najljepši mogući način. Bez puno riječi - "slika govori tisuću riječi".   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## maslacak

Prekrasan plakat!
Steta sto ga nemam prilike vidjeti u punoj velicini! Prekrasni ste..

Evo suze mi oci...

----------


## meda

prelijepo  :D 

 :Heart:

----------


## sanja74

predivni ste..  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Iako nama, mamama produženim dojilicama, ne treba nikakva potvrda - potvrda nam je ono što znamo i osjećamo dok dojimo svoje velike klince - mommy i njen prelijepi klinac lansirali su našu istinu: NEKA ZNA CIJELI SVIJET!   :Heart:

----------


## anjica

preprepredivni ste...  :Zaljubljen:

----------

